# The latest version gns3



## spmzt (May 14, 2016)

Hi,
How can I install the latest version of the GNS3?
The current version is 1.5. But there is an old version of the GNS3 (0.8.7) at the ports collection.


----------



## talsamon (May 15, 2016)

Wrote a mail to the maintainer (mail address in the port Makefile) or file an update request PR on             
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ or a mail to https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/


----------

